# I guess I live here now (Austin)



## sofarfromhome (Mar 30, 2017)

I only ever started traveling to find somewhere I would enjoy settling down in, and Austin is that place. I love the scene and my dog really likes it here, so I figure I'll give it a shot. Went to middle and high school out here and I come back whenever I can as an adult, and this time coming back I've decided to stay, at least for a couple years. Volunteer at some places and find some work somewhere that doesn't make me want to blow my brains against the ceiling.

So, if anybody knows of anything they could point me in the direction of that would help me get off my feet it would be greatly appreciated! I'm gonna go check out the yellow bike project and food not bombs, for a start.


----------



## Dmac (Mar 30, 2017)

you should pm @Matt Derrick , or @EphemeralStick , I believe that they (and some others) are in Austin and have found themselves a place to squat.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 30, 2017)

Dmac said:


> you should pm @Matt Derrick , or @EphemeralStick , I believe that they (and some others) are in Austin and have found themselves a place to squat.


I know hehe I'm the one who showed them that squat xD I've been squatting with them but have been housed up by this babe for the past couple of days, and I keep meaning to go back but she keeps feeding me drugs and wanting me to hang around so fugggit haha. I've been meaning to get the ball rolling buuuuuuuut I don't see any problem with taking it easy for a couple days haha


----------



## Dmac (Mar 30, 2017)

@sofarfromhome small world, isn't it? lol ? Well Matt has spent a lot of time there, and he could probably answer any questions you ave about it. Have you checked out Graffiti Park at castle hill? I think there is a thread on stp (with pictures) and easy to find on google.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 30, 2017)

Dmac said:


> @sofarfromhome small world, isn't it? lol ? Well Matt has spent a lot of time there, and he could probably answer any questions you ave about it. Have you checked out Graffiti Park at castle hill? I think there is a thread on stp (with pictures) and easy to find on google.


Yeah, for sure! We all got here around the same time too haha. Matt's already told.me about a few places; I'm gonna go check.out the yellowbikeproject on Monday and swing by foodnotbombs sometime this week. Just wanted to see what other people know about


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 30, 2017)

@sofarfromhome ,

I'm glad you didn't wake up in a bathtub full of ice, with half your organs missing.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Mar 30, 2017)

Pocket Viking said:


> @sofarfromhome ,
> 
> I'm glad you didn't wake up in a bathtub full of ice, with half your organs missing.


Hehehe
I feel like I did though


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Apr 2, 2017)

If there are local elections going on look into political canvassing. It's easy as shit and pays well. Austin is a great city for this. I got hooked up on Craigslist but you may have to know someone or have some knowledge of local politics to get yer foot in the door


----------



## sofarfromhome (Apr 2, 2017)

kriminalmisfit said:


> If there are local elections going on look into political canvassing. It's easy as shit and pays well. Austin is a great city for this. I got hooked up on Craigslist but you may have to know someone or have some knowledge of local politics to get yer foot in the door


Eh I don't know shit about politics, but I've been searching the gig section. I'll figure something out heh


----------



## Bedheadred (Apr 3, 2017)

I love Austin, i was just there for SXSW a few weeks ago and we made sooo much money busking. Have fun there!


----------



## sofarfromhome (Apr 3, 2017)

Bedheadred said:


> I love Austin, i was just there for SXSW a few weeks ago and we made sooo much money busking. Have fun there!


I am having ALL the fun c:


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Apr 3, 2017)

dope dude I enjoyed rolling briefly through there this winter. it's gentrifying pretty intensely but if you party hard enough I heard that it counteracts it


----------

